# Kindle Fire 6 inch



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

does Amazon still make the Fire 6”... website is sending me to used sellers...

I have a 7”, but not a big fan, battery is for sh***


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's not offered on the main Kindle/Fire page, then no.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

FWIW - the new 32GB HD 8 plus is one sale for $80 and it uses USB-C to charge. I think the plain HD 8 model is $60. You could do a trade-in for your old one and get a little somthing, plus they usually offer a percent discount on a new one. They both have SD card slots so you can supplement the base memory.

Amazon's Fire Comparison table starts with the 7" at the low end, so I think the 6" was a temporary thing.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?node=6669703011&ref_=nav_em__ods_tab_catp_0_2_5_10


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

They stopped making them, sadly.  I really like mine (I ended up with 2 thanks to a good sale) but battery life does stink these days.  Of course I bought them in 2014 and 2015 so that's probably a factor.  LOL


----------

